# opinion on 2011 Specialized Allez Elite



## Thony (May 21, 2012)

I found a guy selling a used 2011 Specialized Elite with Tiagra components for $800. I took a look at it and it was in very nice condition and rode nicely. He told me that the bike has less than 1000 miles on it. Would 800be a reasonable price for this bike?

Tony


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thony said:


> I found a guy selling a used 2011 Specialized Elite with Tiagra components for $800. I took a look at it and it was in very nice condition and rode nicely. He told me that the bike has less than 1000 miles on it. Would 800be a reasonable price for this bike?
> 
> Tony


IIRC MSRP on the bike was around $1,250. If that's correct and the bike is stock (ex: no component/ wheelset downgrades) and in VG to excellent condition, then 30% off (or $875) would be an average price. Considering that it's an '11 (so one model year old), a little lower, which gets you to around the $800 mark. IMO ~$700 would be a good deal (for you). 

This, of course, assumes the bike suites your intended purposes and fits you well, otherwise no deal is a good deal - unless you're into 'speculating' (buying/ reselling bikes for profit).


----------

